# Aep map



## donables

Hi - Can anyone tell me where I can get a map of the ponds and lakes for the Ohio Power land just south of Cumberland, Ohio. I have lost mine. Thanks, Bassmaster.


----------



## getyourbassingear

You can get one at Jumpers Corner in reinersville. or you can go here and print one http://www.aep.com/environment/conservation/recland/maps.aspx


----------



## dgatrell27

Google earth and a smart phone


----------



## Browninga5

Hilltop hunting and fishing in cumberland


----------



## RiparianRanger

Anyone aware of a high resolution map that can be printed off or picked up somewhere? I called ODNR and they said they have 10x14” maps like those available on the recreation land website (it’s practically useless). Since cell coverage is so poor out there I was hoping to have a quality physical map to carry with me. Thanks


----------



## ARNfishin

Download an app called Avenza maps. Then download the Aep map from the website. Even without service, u still get GPS signal. The map is georeferenced, you can zoom in and see the lakes and exactly where you are located.


----------



## AFishingAddiction

I've done a lot of work on the map on my website. I've marked all known ponds and roads based on a large paper map that was sent to me by someone at AEP. Any feedback is welcome on this page or any others on my site.









AEP Fishing Map


This map of the AEP area highlights ponds, campsites, and some fishing notes. It may also contain some of my recorded catches.




afishingaddiction.com





Tight lines!
Dan Schaefer
A Fishing Addiction


----------



## Snakecharmer

AFishingAddiction said:


> I've done a lot of work on the map on my website. I've marked all known ponds and roads based on a large paper map that was sent to me by someone at AEP. Any feedback is welcome on this page or any others on my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEP Fishing Map
> 
> 
> This map of the AEP area highlights ponds, campsites, and some fishing notes. It may also contain some of my recorded catches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afishingaddiction.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines!
> Dan Schaefer
> A Fishing Addiction


Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Snakecharmer

AFishingAddiction said:


> I've done a lot of work on the map on my website. I've marked all known ponds and roads based on a large paper map that was sent to me by someone at AEP. Any feedback is welcome on this page or any others on my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEP Fishing Map
> 
> 
> This map of the AEP area highlights ponds, campsites, and some fishing notes. It may also contain some of my recorded catches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afishingaddiction.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tight lines!
> Dan Schaefer
> A Fishing Addiction


Your 1st Musky might be a Grass Pickerel. 

Did you catch anything at Calvary Cementery?


----------

